# اريد شرح فى هندسة حفر



## tarek0012003 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد شرح فى هندسة حفر


----------



## adnanadnan (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اليك هذا الرابطhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f66/ 
(مجهود بسيط على الموقع تجد كل شيء!!!)


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (5 نوفمبر 2009)

رجاء استخدام خاصية البحث قبل الطلب


----------

